
Exposed to new technology after 20+ years prison sentence - treskot
http://www.quora.com/Prisons/What-is-it-like-to-be-exposed-to-new-technology-after-a-20%2B-year-prison-sentence
======
dragonbonheur
Ex convicts must be the perfect test subjects for technology usability. Are
there any companies hiring them for user testing?

~~~
treskot
Never heard of it before. Now coming to think of it, it totally makes sense!

